# VapeCon 2017 - Shopping Lists



## Stosta

With the VapeCon countdown down to single digits, I thought it would be really cool to see what everyone else's shopping plans are, mostly because I'm worried that I've missed out on something!

With all the specials going on it's getting really hard to pin down specific things. In all honesty I was pretty much headed up to score a bunch of batteries and that was it. But there are things that have come up that are probably going to be too difficult to refuse!

So first up I am going to try grab some batteries. There are plenty of specials available, but I'm probably going to go with the LG HG2 special that @ShipWreck are putting up for R100, probably about 8 of them.







I need to then head over to @Vaperite South Africa and drop a grand so I can get that free Nebox. I've wanted one for too long. So there I'm thinking of picking up a VGOD mech (on special at R800) and then some other things to get me over the R1000 mark.










Next up is a Rabox from Dragon Vape (@Lim ). Much like the Nebox, despite what everyone says I simply MUST have one!






At the moment, the last thing on my list has to be an SXK Billet Box from Noon Clouds (@Morne ) for only R1150...






I try avoid buying juice simply because I have too much of it, but with the specials and new stuff available it will be hard not to. Specifically:

20% off at Juicy Joes (@ShaneW ) I will probably try pick up some of the new releases that I haven't tried yet.
3 bottles of 30mls from The Vape Guy (@BumbleBee ) because he is one of few that caters to my higher nic desires, and Pumpkin Pie is something I simply must try!
Have to be one of the first at the Wicked Wicks (@pecunium ) stand to get a free taster of their new line, specifically the cherry one!
Anti-Zombie juice from @Old School Alchemist
Release of Blackout Ice @h2vape
Drip Society's (@Cruzz_33 ) massive collection of international juices
@Retro Vape Co Koolberry
Calamity Jane from Hardiwcks (@method1 )
And lastly figure out a way to get in on the insanity that is the specials that Vapour Mountain (@Oupa ) has arranged!
   

I told my wife how much I planned to spend next Saturday, needless to say I'm in the dogbox for quite a while.

What's on _YOUR_ VapeCon shopping list?

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 9 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Silver

Oh my word @Stosta - that is so well thought out and put together!
I love your shopping list - I may need to piggy back on you for some of the things 

My mind is boggled with all these specials - I don't know what to do... lol

But before I start penning my list properly - I am waiting for some of the vendors to announce more specials in their subforums - in my discussions with them I believe there is quite a bit more to come - with late arrival of stock and so forth...

That is going to make it even more challenging

Some of the things I know I want are:
- a restock of iced widow from TCSS
- I need more NCV Trinity because I've been vaping it and been trying to review it but its almost empty and I need more to continue with the review after VapeCon
- I want some Panama from Wiener Vape Co
- I definitely NEED to try Paulies Coffee Cake Reserve - but 3mg will need me to ask Paulie to fire it up on a big setup 
- I want a refill of The Vape Guy's Milk Tart - and I want to try the Pumpkin Pie

- Jeepers, the list goes on.... I need to go do other work now... otherwise I will be in trouble...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Halfdaft

Stosta said:


> With the VapeCon countdown down to single digits, I thought it would be really cool to see what everyone else's shopping plans are, mostly because I'm worried that I've missed out on something!
> 
> With all the specials going on it's getting really hard to pin down specific things. In all honesty I was pretty much headed up to score a bunch of batteries and that was it. But there are things that have come up that are probably going to be too difficult to refuse!
> 
> So first up I am going to try grab some batteries. There are plenty of specials available, but I'm probably going to go with the LG HG2 special that @ShipWreck are putting up for R100, probably about 8 of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to then head over to @Vaperite South Africa and drop a grand so I can get that free Nebox. I've wanted one for too long. So there I'm thinking of picking up a VGOD mech (on special at R800) and then some other things to get me over the R1000 mark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up is a Rabox from Dragon Vape (@Lim ). Much like the Nebox, despite what everyone says I simply MUST have one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I try avoid buying juice simply because I have too much of it, but with the specials and new stuff available it will be hard not to. Specifically:
> 
> 20% off at Juicy Joes (@ShaneW ) I will probably try pick up some of the new releases that I haven't tried yet.
> 3 bottles of 30mls from The Vape Guy (@BumbleBee ) because he is one of few that caters to my higher nic desires, and Pumpkin Pie is something I simply must try!
> Have to be one of the first at the Wicked Wicks (@pecunium ) stand to get a free taster of their new line, specifically the cherry one!
> Anti-Zombie juice from @Old School Alchemist
> Release of Blackout Ice @h2vape
> Drip Society's (@Cruzz_33 ) massive collection of international juices
> @Retro Vape Co Koolberry
> Calamity Jane from Hardiwcks (@method1 )
> And lastly figure out a way to get in on the insanity that is the specials that Vapour Mountain (@Oupa ) has arranged!
> 
> 
> I told my wife how much I planned to spend next Saturday, needless to say I'm in the dogbox for quite a while.
> 
> What's on _YOUR_ VapeCon shopping list?



I started making a shopping list and I've gotten nothing but dirty looks from my girlfriend.. but hey, we can all be in the glorious dogbox that will be Vapecon!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TheV

I've decided to not do a specific shopping list for this one.

The only definite must for me:
A couple of LG HG2's (at least 6 I think)

Hopefully there will be some DIY discount vouchers! 
I'll be on the lookout for the some nice 810 drip tips.

For the rest I'm gonna go try the different juices and see what I walk away with.
I'm particularly interested in Pumpkin Pie and Panama.

Hardware wise I'm rather sorted at the moment but if I happen to come across any interesting special I have made some provisions.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rafique

All about the juices and specials,

Il be where 100 and 120ml juices on special. just a few below. Can never have enough juice, I just hope all the juices I want will be available in testers

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ASCIIcat

Stosta said:


> With the VapeCon countdown down to single digits, I thought it would be really cool to see what everyone else's shopping plans are, mostly because I'm worried that I've missed out on something!
> 
> With all the specials going on it's getting really hard to pin down specific things. In all honesty I was pretty much headed up to score a bunch of batteries and that was it. But there are things that have come up that are probably going to be too difficult to refuse!
> 
> So first up I am going to try grab some batteries. There are plenty of specials available, but I'm probably going to go with the LG HG2 special that @ShipWreck are putting up for R100, probably about 8 of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to then head over to @Vaperite South Africa and drop a grand so I can get that free Nebox. I've wanted one for too long. So there I'm thinking of picking up a VGOD mech (on special at R800) and then some other things to get me over the R1000 mark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up is a Rabox from Dragon Vape (@Lim ). Much like the Nebox, despite what everyone says I simply MUST have one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I try avoid buying juice simply because I have too much of it, but with the specials and new stuff available it will be hard not to. Specifically:
> 
> 20% off at Juicy Joes (@ShaneW ) I will probably try pick up some of the new releases that I haven't tried yet.
> 3 bottles of 30mls from The Vape Guy (@BumbleBee ) because he is one of few that caters to my higher nic desires, and Pumpkin Pie is something I simply must try!
> Have to be one of the first at the Wicked Wicks (@pecunium ) stand to get a free taster of their new line, specifically the cherry one!
> Anti-Zombie juice from @Old School Alchemist
> Release of Blackout Ice @h2vape
> Drip Society's (@Cruzz_33 ) massive collection of international juices
> @Retro Vape Co Koolberry
> Calamity Jane from Hardiwcks (@method1 )
> And lastly figure out a way to get in on the insanity that is the specials that Vapour Mountain (@Oupa ) has arranged!
> 
> 
> I told my wife how much I planned to spend next Saturday, needless to say I'm in the dogbox for quite a while.
> 
> What's on _YOUR_ VapeCon shopping list?



I am starting to think I will just follow you around, since your list seems almost identical to mine at the moment

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stosta

Halfdaft Customs said:


> I started making a shopping list and I've gotten nothing but dirty looks from my girlfriend.. but hey, we can all be in the glorious dogbox that will be Vapecon!


There's plenty of room in the dogbox for everyone!!!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Stosta

ASCIIcat said:


> I am starting to think I will just follow you around, since your list seems almost identical to mine at the moment


Excellent! Will you just buy two of everything you get and meet me at the pizza place?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ASCIIcat

Stosta said:


> Excellent! Will you just buy two of everything you get and meet me at the pizza place?


Make it the Taco Combi

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

TheV said:


> I've decided to not do a specific shopping list for this one.
> 
> The only definite must for me:
> A couple of LG HG2's (at least 6 I think)
> 
> Hopefully there will be some DIY discount vouchers!
> I'll be on the lookout for the some nice 810 drip tips.
> 
> For the rest I'm gonna go try the different juices and see what I walk away with.
> I'm particularly interested in Pumpkin Pie and Panama.
> 
> Hardware wise I'm rather sorted at the moment but if I happen to come across any interesting special I have made some provisions.


In my experience no one has ever been "sorted" hardware wise! Prepare your wallet for the beating you will be giving it!

Also, the specials thread doesn't even contain all the specials, there are going to be tons more on the day, so I don't expect anyone will be walking out with cash on hand!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## TheV

Stosta said:


> There's plenty of room in the dogbox for everyone!!!


The trick is to own the dogbox. Kit it out. Make it comfy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ASCIIcat

TheV said:


> The trick is to own the dogbox. Kit it out. Make it comfy!


Make sure you got some battery chargers in there as well  

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Stosta

ASCIIcat said:


> Make sure you got some battery chargers in there as well
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


Hahaha! Hopefully we will find some of those on special too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

Stosta said:


> In my experience no one has ever been "sorted" hardware wise! Prepare your wallet for the beating you will be giving it!
> 
> Also, the specials thread doesn't even contain all the specials, there are going to be tons more on the day, so I don't expect anyone will be walking out with cash on hand!


Haha, I hear you bud. You're reply prompted me to say that there is nothing that I absolutely have to have... but then I remembered that I want a Therion 75C. So I guess I'm not sorted!
Thanks @Stosta, like I needed a reminder to spend more money 

I have a budget. But I also have a real max budget... And then I also have an absolutely can not in any way shape or from cross this limit budget

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MrDeedz

@Stosta , nice I got my list on excel lol, Now adding a Column with the FLOORPLAN lol .I want a VGOD mod, lets convince a Vendor to sell us a VGOD MOD MECH set and we tag team on a purchase

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ASCIIcat

TheV said:


> Haha, I hear you bud. You're reply prompted me to say that there is nothing that I absolutely have to have... but then I remembered that I want a Therion 75C. So I guess I'm not sorted!
> Thanks @Stosta, like I needed a reminder to spend more money
> 
> I have a budget. But I also have a real max budget... And then I also have an absolutely can not in any way shape or from cross this limit budget


I picked up on of those the other day, really awesome mod, but I feel you. My budget is starting to get to a point where I wonder if I can live off juice for the next month 




MrDeedz said:


> @Stosta , nice I got my list on excel lol, Now adding a Column with the FLOORPLAN lol .I want a VGOD mod, lets convince a Vendor to sell us a VGOD MOD MECH set and we tag team on a purchase


How about trying for a three-way tag team on the VGOD?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## TheV

ASCIIcat said:


> I picked up on of those the other day, really awesome mod, but I feel you. My budget is starting to get to a point where I wonder if I can live off juice for the next month
> 
> 
> 
> How about trying for a three-way tag team on the VGOD?


Ohh, which one did you get?
Mind posting some pics and sharing some likes and dislikes?
I've watched my share of reviews but I would like to get some user opinions as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

TheV said:


> Haha, I hear you bud. You're reply prompted me to say that there is nothing that I absolutely have to have... but then I remembered that I want a Therion 75C. So I guess I'm not sorted!
> Thanks @Stosta, like I needed a reminder to spend more money
> 
> I have a budget. But I also have a real max budget... And then I also have an absolutely can not in any way shape or from cross this limit budget



Man I've just decided "to hell with this" and walking in there with a refreshed bank card from pay day on the 25th! I'm Doomed!!!



MrDeedz said:


> @Stosta , nice I got my list on excel lol, Now adding a Column with the FLOORPLAN lol .I want a VGOD mod, lets convince a Vendor to sell us a VGOD MOD MECH set and we tag team on a purchase



I'm in! Although I have a sneaking suspicion the vendor will tell us to... Well he will probably tell us "No" because he's a nice guy, but pretty sure he'll be thinking something else!

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## ASCIIcat

TheV said:


> Ohh, which one did you get?
> Mind posting some pics and sharing some likes and dislikes?
> I've watched my share of reviews but I would like to get some user opinions as well.





Got the Lost Vape Therion DNA75C Snake Skin Edition.
The stock firmware on it was not configured the best, needed to grab escribe and customise it a bit. Though after an update, and a cleaner theme it's a lot better.
Ramp up time on it is almost non-existent, which is awesome. So it's perfect for a nice fire and instant flavour.
There are still a couple of bugs, the clock on the chip-set seems a bit dodgy, occasionally I get "clock error" after popping in fresh batteries. Usually goes away after changing the batteries out. The theme I have on it, I removed the display of the clock since seeing "clock error" from time to time was annoying me. Not too phased about the clock though, I have a watch and phone to check the time on if need be.

Otherwise, this is a mod I really would suggest picking up if you can. Mine is only two weeks old, so I still want to get to use it a bit more. Would prefer to post a fuller review after like a month or so.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

ASCIIcat said:


> View attachment 104430
> 
> Got the Lost Vape Therion DNA75C Snake Skin Edition.
> The stock firmware on it was not configured the best, needed to grab escribe and customise it a bit. Though after an update, and a cleaner theme it's a lot better.
> Ramp up time on it is almost non-existent, which is awesome. So it's perfect for a nice fire and instant flavour.
> There are still a couple of bugs, the clock on the chip-set seems a bit dodgy, occasionally I get "clock error" after popping in fresh batteries. Usually goes away after changing the batteries out. The theme I have on it, I removed the display of the clock since seeing "clock error" from time to time was annoying me. Not too phased about the clock though, I have a watch and phone to check the time on if need be.
> 
> Otherwise, this is a mod I really would suggest picking up if you can. Mine is only two weeks old, so I still want to get to use it a bit more. Would prefer to post a fuller review after like a month or so.


Thank you kindly! I really appreciate it.
That is actually the one that I'm considering buying. It looks fantastic.
Glad to hear the experience has been mostly positive.
The issues you are describing are minor and sounds like it will all be resolved with software updates.
I'm hoping by some chance there is a nice deal at Vapecon. If not I'll likely pick one up soon after.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

Had to update my OP to include the SXK BB. 

I ran my VapeCon Budget via my wife and I managed to negotiate a reasonably high number. This is essential because she won't be AS angry when she finds out what I actually spend, because it won't be that far over the number she gave me!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ASCIIcat

At this moment in time my list is looking like this:
4 x LG Batteries from Shipwreck 
1 x VGOD Mech and juice from Vaperite (enough to reach at least R1000)
1 x Calamity Jane from Mr Hardwicks
2 x Zoob 120ml from Milc
1 x Blissful Biscuit from Yoga
1 x Blends Butterscotch Cookies & Cream from Vapery
1 x BB from Noon Clouds
Thinking of also picking up a UD Vapers Pack from Dragon Vape
Also looking for a new RDA so will be looking around for one on the day

Do I need to include Tacos into my list? Because I am also planning on being all over those on the day.

Though I have not run this with the Mrs yet, but she is aware I have a list

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RandomCow

Yea im pretty pumped for vape con 

My list is not extensive just some basic stuff

1X custom goon drip tip 
2X Lg hg2 (from ship wreck)
And as much juice as i can afford with my measly students budget.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Halfdaft

ASCIIcat said:


> View attachment 104430
> 
> Got the Lost Vape Therion DNA75C Snake Skin Edition.
> The stock firmware on it was not configured the best, needed to grab escribe and customise it a bit. Though after an update, and a cleaner theme it's a lot better.
> Ramp up time on it is almost non-existent, which is awesome. So it's perfect for a nice fire and instant flavour.
> There are still a couple of bugs, the clock on the chip-set seems a bit dodgy, occasionally I get "clock error" after popping in fresh batteries. Usually goes away after changing the batteries out. The theme I have on it, I removed the display of the clock since seeing "clock error" from time to time was annoying me. Not too phased about the clock though, I have a watch and phone to check the time on if need be.
> 
> Otherwise, this is a mod I really would suggest picking up if you can. Mine is only two weeks old, so I still want to get to use it a bit more. Would prefer to post a fuller review after like a month or so.


I seriously want to get my hands on the Paranormal, both devices seem spectacular though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Other than actually buying I want to try out as many of the new local juices coming to VapeCon as possible.

I just realised there will be such an amazing collection of newly launching juices under one roof.

Its something unique and special

#LocalMixersRock_VapeCon2017

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ASCIIcat

Silver said:


> Other than actually buying I want to try out as many of the new local juices coming to VapeCon as possible.
> 
> I just realised there will be such an amazing collection of newly launching juices under one roof.
> 
> Its something unique and special
> 
> #LocalMixersRock_VapeCon2017


I know what you mean, after my initial list is sorted. I plan on just wondering around checking out all the various juices. 
In between the food and drinks that is. This is going to be such an epic day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tanja

Ok... so my shopping list looks something like this...

RTA - Skyline Clone... Sorted already... thanks @BumbleBee 
RDA - Clueless on this one... I have no idea what I want... But I need one to test my own juices... So I'll be browsing for this...
Batteries... I only have 3 now... so I guess about 3 more will do for now... Maybe more... who knows??
New mod... If I can get something that looks similar to the pic below I'll be in heaven... So for this one I'll be browsing as well and see what speaks to me on the day...

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## antonherbst

I have decided on just purely looking at the various coil wires and cotton available. I absolutely love my mods and attys collection so no need for a device or tanks. 

Juices might also be considered depending on if i get over this throat infection.

And then just browsing and meeting some of the members here at vapecon is my kind of plan.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## HvNDhF

I want to look at possibly getting my first RTA? Also want to get into the hype of building and wicking your own coils. Any tips on what to look for? Currently looking at the Geekvape Ammit 25... any ideas would be appreciated

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

HvNDhF said:


> I want to look at possibly getting my first RTA? Also want to get into the hype of building and wicking your own coils. Any tips on what to look for? Currently looking at the Geekvape Ammit 25... any ideas would be appreciated
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



@HvNDhF - defenitely the way to go - from my experience (even for just a short while) - it is not only a very rewarding exercise to do your own build, but it also opens up enhanced flavor and the ability to further customize your vaping experience to your own liking. 

There are so many great options available and you will get different opinions from different users here. 

My best advice to you would be to "study" the forums - amongst others RTAS are discussed in detail in the Hardware/RTAs forums. Before I bought my first RTA (Serpent SMM), I did exactly that. See what the guys/girls have to say about the RTA, how easy it is to build (very important when you are just starting out), any leaking problems or any other challenges. Also use the internet - remember Google is your friend (and so is YouTube). Watch review videos (find Tubers with a large following - they are normally more reliable). Do the same for wire and cotton. 

I do do this before I got my first RTA and all the research was worth it - nailed it on my second build attempt and every one after that. 

Regarding the Ammit 25 - I followed the same method and bought it. I cannot however comment on it yet - I am only collecting it in September 

Good luck (but do your homework)

PS And don't stop asking questions here - there is a bunch of experienced and eager vapers always willing to help




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## HvNDhF

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @HvNDhF - defenitely the way to go - from my experience (even for just a short while) - it is not only a very rewarding exercise to do your own build, but it also opens up enhanced flavor and the ability to further customize your vaping experience to your own liking.
> 
> There are so many great options available and you will get different opinions from different users here.
> 
> My best advice to you would be to "study" the forums - amongst others RTAS are discussed in detail in the Hardware/RTAs forums. Before I bought my first RTA (Serpent SMM), I did exactly that. See what the guys/girls have to say about the RTA, how easy it is to build (very important when you are just starting out), any leaking problems or any other challenges. Also use the internet - remember Google is your friend (and so is YouTube). Watch review videos (find Tubers with a large following - they are normally more reliable). Do the same for wire and cotton.
> 
> I do do this before I got my first RTA and all the research was worth it - nailed it on my second build attempt and every one after that.
> 
> Regarding the Ammit 25 - I followed the same method and bought it. I cannot however comment on it yet - I am only collecting it in September
> 
> Good luck (but do your homework)
> 
> PS And don't stop asking questions here - there is a bunch of experienced and eager vapers always willing to help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you sir. Really appreciate it. Looking forward to Vapecon. Can always do some more research there talking to some of the more experience vapers than me. Will definately do my research.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BigMacZA

My shopping list changes almost daily due to specials being announced......i'm on Shopping List v12.7

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5 | Can relate 3


----------



## Vape_N8th

Will Definitely Be picking up a UD Vape BAg from @Lim ,

Possibly scoping for a new MTL tank ,

Some awesome 120mls of new releases ! 

Maybe a mech squonker is in order ,
will also be picking up a wasp nano 

and some XXX for the mtl ! 

and batteries , all the batteries !

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Yiannaki

Vape_N8th said:


> Will Definitely Be picking up a UD Vape BAg from @Lim ,
> 
> Possibly scoping for a new MTL tank ,
> 
> Some awesome 120mls of new releases !
> 
> Maybe a mech squonker is in order ,
> will also be picking up a wasp nano
> 
> and some XXX for the mtl !
> 
> and batteries , all the batteries !



I want a mech sqounker too! that takes a 20700!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## wikus

Some vendors might make a few extra bucks using this little trick...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrDeedz

I had to remove a few more (which I probably will buy anyway) and cant even add the others i really wanna check out but here goes mine eish!
Subject to change without prior notice

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## AndreH

Hmmm.. So Im going to have a dash root when I get there

My shopping list:
1. LG Chocolates
2. Dripper (Hmm to many to choose from)
3. The Aegis (IP 66 Rated whaaat!?)
4. 4 port battery charger
5. Some DIY accessories and concentrates
6. Some Liqui Flav juice (Looks delicious)

Thats just me. dont see where my wifes stuff are going to fit into my budget 

And then just chill, meet a few people and enjoy the day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

MrDeedz said:


> I had to remove a few more (which I probably will buy anyway) and cant even add the others i really wanna check out but here goes mine eish!
> Subject to change without prior notice
> 
> View attachment 105482



A man with a plan. I assume you have ordered in is sequence of the quickest and most efficient route according to the floor plan 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDeedz

RenaldoRheeder said:


> A man with a plan. I assume you have ordered in is sequence of the quickest and most efficient route according to the floor plan
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


not really bro, In priority 1 - 4 lol, its gonna be mayhem, cant wait!


----------



## Strontium

My list

Batteries 
Nicotine 
Crown 3
Concentrates 
Hand out PKs

Reactions: Like 1


----------

